# داعية إسلامي: المسيح أسلم وقال لا إله إلا محمد رسول الله!!



## صوفيا مجدى (17 مايو 2009)

*جرجس بشرى – خاص الأقباط متحدون

حول الاعتقاد الإسلامي بأن الإنسان مُسلم بالفطرة، أكد الشيخ الداعية "عبد الرحمن الصاوي" في تصريح خاص لـ"الأقباط متحدون" أن الإسلام هو دين الفِطرة، وأن والإنسان يولد مُسلماً وبعد ذلك أبواه يُهودانه أو يُنصرانه، فالمسيحي  يولد مسلم بالفطرة وبالمعمودية أصبح مسيحي. 
وعن هل كان المسيح مُسلماً هو وأمه العذراء مريم تبعاً للديانة الإسلامية: أكد "الصاوي" أن المسيح مسلم وكذلك العذراء، حيث يقول القرآن إذ قال الحواريون يا عيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع ربك أن يـُنزِل علينا مائدة من السماء، قال له الحواريون آمنّا وأشهد بإنّا مُسلمون، وبالتالي فقد علـّمَ سيدنا عيسى الحواريون الدين الإسلامي وأسلمهُم (جعلهم يدخلون الإسلام).
وأوضح الصاوي أن الإسلام -هنا- ليس معناه الشريعة إنما الإسلام بمعنى الاستسلام لله جلَّ وعلا.
وعن هل نطق المسيح بالشهادتين طالما أنه أسلم من وجهة النظر الإسلامية قال الشيخ "الصاوي" أن كل نبي وكل رسول بما فيهم عيسى ابن مريم (المسيح) قالوا: "لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله" مؤكداً على أن هذا الكلام موجود في القرآن، وموجود عندكم في النصرانية بأن نبي الله عيسى قد بَشرَ بمجيء النبي محمد  عليه السلام.
وقد شدد "الصاوي" على أن المسيح سيأتي في نهاية الزمان وسيدعوا أتباعه إلى الإسلام.
تاريخ نشر الخبر : 16/05/2009  *


----------



## man4truth (17 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا ايه العته الاسلامى ده
صحيح دا شيخ تحفه محمديه
قمة الجهل يا امة نبى الجهل*


----------



## Ferrari (17 مايو 2009)

اهو هو دة التخلف بعينه

بصراحة عم الشيخ نور المحكمة هههههههههه

شكراً على الخبر صوفيا​


----------



## Rosetta (17 مايو 2009)

*لا تعلييييق !!!

مرسي يا صوفيا على الخبر ​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا عيني يا عيني لا الراجل ده شكلها بيتة معاه من امبارح و مشعشع علي الاخر


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههه هو انا دخلت الترفيهى ولا الاخبار !!!!
ربنا يشفى
 ميرسى يا صوفيا *


----------



## ehab_rizkala (17 مايو 2009)

مش بعيد بكره يقولوا بأن السيد المسيح كان بيصوم رمضان وتزوج من طفلة عندها 6 سنوات
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكراااااااا صوفيا


----------



## antonius (18 مايو 2009)

شباب دة الانجيل حسب البشير البخاري الاصحاح "باب النكاح" فرع الثاني هههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

الراجل دا حد يكشف على قواة العقلية ضروري

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (18 مايو 2009)

*هو دة فكر الاسلام وشيوخ الاسلام 

شكرا ليكم اخوتى على المشاركة​*


----------



## salamboshra (18 مايو 2009)

*انا بقالى اكتر من 30 سنه بسمع الكلام ده ؟؟؟ ان الاسلام دين الفطره ؟؟؟؟ وكمان ناس جامعيين ومتعلميين يقولو * لما يموت المسيحى بيبقو واقفين جنبه عشان يسدو بقه لانه تلقائى بينطق الشهاده !!!!! طاب شهادة ايه ؟؟؟  *


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_افتكرت الشيخ الشعراوى لما قال ان المسيح اتجوز مستند على مثل العذارا_
_ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره_​


----------



## BITAR (18 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الخبر ده *
*جديد*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مسيحي دائما (19 مايو 2009)

هاد الحكي صحيح 100% والدليل فيلم عالموبايل صوره يوحنا الحبيب وتناقلته الأجيال عبر البلوتوث حتى وصل إلينا!!!!!
تخريف بإمتياز
يعطيكي العافية صوفيا


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (19 مايو 2009)

*يظهر انى ااشيخ ده اخد علقة سخنه من مرته قبل ما  يتكلم هههههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع ده بس غير المرجع واكتبى مستشفى المجنين قسم  جعلونى مسلما ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## maria123 (19 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عن جد شي بيضحك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 مايو 2009)

نو كومنت
شكرااااااااااااااااا اختى على الخبر​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على مروركم اخوتى 

الرب قادر ان يحفظنا من التخلف ​*


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (21 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه هو الموضوع هاد بينعد نكته ولا موضوع عنجد 

تسلم ايديكي يا صوفيا على الموضوع التحفه والله يعينهم على عقولهم  ​


----------



## Rosetta (21 مايو 2009)

*يا حبيبي يا يسوووووووع شوف شو عم يحكوا عنك..ربنا يسامحهم 

"يا ابتِ اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون"​​*


----------



## fade57 (21 مايو 2009)

ربنا يشفي كل مريض   مش عارفين بكرة يطلع ويقول اية  اين الرقابة ومن الذي سمح لة ان يكتب كل هذا الاسلام كان فين ايام المسيح قبل المسيح ولابعدة بماءت السنين حد يفهمه  وربنا يهدية


----------



## fade57 (21 مايو 2009)

ان متنا فللرب نموت وان عشنا فاللرب نعيش   رنا يهدية وينور فكرة


----------



## مذهلة (21 مايو 2009)

*صدق الشيخ وكذبتم أنتم ..

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ..

والله سأحاججكم في يوم الدين  على كل كلمة قيلت في حق خير خلق الله محمد

نحن لسنا بحاجة إلى أن يهدي الله أمثالكم .. الله الغني عنكم ..

غداً يوم الحساب ولتتذكروا رجاءا ضعوا كلامي نصب عينيكم .. " غدا ملتقانا  " والله لم ولن أسقط حق رسول الله عنكم إن هو تسامح في ذلك نبي التسامح !

كنت أرى بأنكم تستطيعون الإجابة عن تساؤلاتنا على الأقل حتى تظهروا لنا وجهة نظركم هذه إن كانت صحيحة ولكن وآسفاه فوق ضعف ما أنتم فيه وقلة الإحترام أثناء الكلام والردود فأنتم تحرفون بردودنا وأرى أمثال من يسمى " الصوت الصارخ " < من لاشيء كمن يأذن في خرابة على قولتكم !

يمسح الردود والأسئلة الموجهة لكم لأن لا إجابة لتساؤلاتنا وذلك لضعف  حجتكم وبرهان ماتتفوهون به من ترهات وسخافات بشرية بحتة من نسج خيالكم الواسع !!

والله أشفق عليكم من نار جهنم أجرني الله منها..

أنا عاشرت مسيحين كثر ومنهم من يعيشون في بيت لحم والله مارأيت بقلة احترام أشخاص كما رأيت فيكم !!

هناك المسيحين قمة فهم مؤمنون بأن لكم دينكم ولي دين لم أسمع يوما منهم شخص يتجرأ على الإسلام ونبي الإسلام والمسلمين بحرف عكسكم !!


" أنتم كغثاء السيل " ..

وآسفاه عليكم .. تجتمعون على الباطل والله يمدكم في طغيانكم تعمهون لأنه غني عنكم وعن إسلامكم ...

فلتستمروا بهذه الخرافات والكلمات الباطلة في حق حبيبي بأبي هو أمي يا رسول الله ..

لن تضروه بشيء !! براءة من الله لرسوله ..

ولن أدعي لكم هذه المرة بالهداية .. لا والله اسأل الله أن يريكم عذابه في يوم لا ينفع الندم فيه .. 

فليأتي الفراش صوت صارخ كعادته ويمسح ردي هذا ولكن فقط وضعته حتى يكون لي حجة يوم الدين حتى يكون لي حجة بأني كلمت أمثالكم من لا يفقه في أساليب الحوار شيئاً حتى أكون أنا كمسلمة أديت واجبي تجاه قوم حقيقة لا يستحقون العناء لأنهم غثاء كغثاء السيل ..

ولا أتشرف بأن أبقى في هذا المكان المظلم المليء بالضلال .. والله لا أتشرف بأن أوسخ أذناي بترهاتكم ..

هنيئاً لكم الدنيا " فقط " وغداً الحساب يا معشر الصليب !!

ههه 

لن أقول وداعاً بل إلى لقاء قريب في يوم آخر 

= ) 

" لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله " 

والله أكبر .

*


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مايو 2009)

له يا ربي كده كتير عليا

معلومات جامدة في يوم واحد  ما بتحملش

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مايو 2009)

مذهلة قال:


> *صدق الشيخ وكذبتم أنتم ..
> 
> لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ..
> 
> ...





اوف اوف اوف ليش معصبة كل هالقد

هدي حالك ليصيبك  شي حبيبتي 
رح نذكرك بصلاتنا 
حتى الرب يسوع المسيح 
وصليبه المقدس 
يوروكي النور 
الرب يكون معك
​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مايو 2009)

*
وقد شدد "الصاوي" على أن المسيح سيأتي في نهاية الزمان وسيدعوا أتباعه إلى الإسلام.



يعني ما بعرف لو هالحكي مزبوط ليش لينطر يسوع لا اخر الزمان ليدعي بلاسلام

كان دعا في من وقت ما اجا 

مومنطقي اكتر 

**شو هالتخبيص *
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على مرورك مذهلة وردودك التى يظهر فيها تسامح الاسلام ودعواتك الجميلة 

لقد اخذنا بركة جميلة منك ونحن ايضا ندعو لك بالهداية والوصول للطريق الصحيح *


----------



## lovely dove (21 مايو 2009)

مش هقول غير ربنا يشفي المخ التعبان
مرسي صوفيا علي الخبر 

​


----------



## Rosetta (21 مايو 2009)

مذهلة قال:


> *صدق الشيخ وكذبتم أنتم ..
> 
> لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ..
> 
> ...




*وا عجبي من امة تدعي انها على حق و هي لا تعلم انها الخطا بذاته...

ربنا يهديكم انتم... انتم لا تعلمون ما هو الدين الذي انتم عليه .. سياتي يوم الحساب لنرى ما هو عقاب من انكرك يا يسوع ,,​*


----------



## املا (22 مايو 2009)

يعني احنا كننا على الفطره مسلمين بعدين تنصرنا بالتالي نعتبر مرتدين ؟ نعم او لا ؟


----------



## ponponayah (22 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا صباح الفل 
حتى المسيح اسلموة هههههههههههههه
مين عارف بكرة هيعملو فينا اية تانى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن المصلوب (22 مايو 2009)

ياحول الله يارب 
السخونه زياده شويه والزيت بتاعه عاوز يتغير وكمان شويه ظبط في الكهربا علشان بدا عي العد غلط 
ربنا يرحمه من جهله


----------



## man4truth (22 مايو 2009)

مذهلة قال:


> *صدق الشيخ وكذبتم أنتم ..
> 
> لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ..
> 
> ...



ربنا يهديكى


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (22 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا ا ا ا ا  الي يعيش يا ما يشوف الجيه الوقت الي اسم المسيح له كل المجد والكرامه يتشبه بي عبد العبيد ويكون كمان تحت دين كمان عبد العبيد اسود القلب والبصيره سمحني يا يسوع ان اسمك اطحت مع مع 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000:smil16:


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

عادى يا جماعه
اما بيقولو
ان ابونا ابراهيم هو اللى بنى الكعبه 
........................................................الخ
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## king (23 مايو 2009)

دة بزامة ترد تقوالة اية غير انة شيخ متخلف عقليا والمكان بتاعة مستشفى المجانين


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2009)

*أنه الإسلام
ربنا قادر أن ينير قلوبهم وعقولهم وحياتهم​*


----------

